# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Looking for a German E-Pal....

## Kim_2320

If you come from a German background and you live in Germany, or used to, I would like to talk to you! Please e-mail me at rock-n-royalty@hotmail.com Thanks!   ::

----------

